# Dealership Decals!!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

topgun966 said:


> Whats the best way to get rid of the crap the dealership puts on. Its tacky and annoying.


...the best way? Tell them you *won't buy* it unless: (a) *they* take them off...and/or...(b) they *pay* you a _monthly_ "advertising fee" of your choosing (say exactly the amount your *car payment* is).

...it's worked for me everytime.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Dealer Labels...*



70AARCUDA said:


> ...the best way? Tell them you *won't buy* it unless: (a) *they* take them off...and/or...(b) they *pay* you a monthly "advertising fee" of your choosing (say exactly the amount your car payment is).
> 
> ...it's worked for me everytime.


When I order the car, I simply ask that the dealer advertising not be applied. So far, no Honda, Mazda, nor Toyota dealer has failed to honor the request. The Saturn dealer didn't even put their license plate frame on. If the label is already affixed, I believe 3M makes an adhesive release product that will remove the decal or plate and leave the paint unaffected.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I had them put it in the contract to NOT apply dealer labels. I asked for $500 if they did. The salesman made sure they didn't put one on.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot to ask my dealer to not install them. It was no problem. The license plate frames are easy to change out and the small vinyl decal peeled right off with a little heat from my wife's hairdryer.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

topgun966 said:


> Whats the best way to get rid of the crap the dealership puts on. Its tacky and annoying.


I always let them put their sticker on. Small, and nicely done


----------



## topgun966 (Mar 5, 2011)

hairdryer would be worth a shot. gonna have to shoot up to autozone to see if they have anything too. Previous cars i made sure they didnt put it on, i just simply forgot this time


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Our salesman knows that I don't like decals either. I only will allow dealer advertised license plates or I spread the word of my dealer experience via word of mouth..


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

The dealership where I bought my Cruze had already applied their decal. It was made so I had to peal off each individual letter of the dealer's name. It was just a vinyl decal, and took all of 2 minutes to just peel them off.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

if its fresh it should peel right off, if not get some goo gone.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

MikeW said:


> The dealership where I bought my Cruze had already applied their decal. It was made so I had to peal off each individual letter of the dealer's name. It was just a vinyl decal, and took all of 2 minutes to just peel them off.


Exact same situation as myself.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

You can remove any glue residue with 3M Eblem Adhesive Remover which is available a almost any auto parts store.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I peeled mine off with my finger and then alittle 3M adhesive remover and bam all clean... same with chevy decals except used detail floss to get them off...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."Thanks, guys!"

...I've learned something *new* from you all: _use of dental floss to remove badges!_

...In my way distant "past" I always used: (a) brute force & ignorance, (b) hot air hair dryer, and (c) isopropyl alcohol.

...I learned something new here, so again, "Thanks!"


----------

